# Bow fishing question:



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

How many people here on the forum bow fish? Since I was bringing the Alpine bow line in the store, I was thinking of taking up bow fishing myself. Was just curious how many people on the forum do this? Where do you go? Etc.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You will learn that most people who bowfish use recurves and the ones that use compounds are older compounds. New bows are way to exspensive to take in a boat and get salt water on them. A few trips cold ruin a new bow between the salt and the waves if not stored correctly. Recurves are the way to go.


----------

